# whats with jon boat prices....



## ihuntcatahoula (May 15, 2012)

Why do people want more for a used boat than a new one, I can get a new 1542 for what some people are asking for a beat up 12 footer..


----------



## Boar Hog (May 16, 2012)

'Cause they can!   I have noticed this too, just because they ask more doesn't mean they get it. I just laugh and keep looking!


----------



## BigSwole (May 16, 2012)

I think the economy being bad, people want something cheap.

However when ppl want things and the supply stays the same. Prices go up!

I was looking for one a little while back. And i noticed if they added something to it(trolling motor etc..) they doubled the price for the item.

Its getting crazy but the deals are still there just gotta look harder


----------



## BigSwole (May 17, 2012)

I found a john boat on a trailer today with tm for sale. He wants 350$. Its 14ft idk how wide


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (May 17, 2012)

where did you find it..


----------



## BigSwole (May 17, 2012)

Here in lee county, next to albany. Pm me your number and ill text you a picture of it and give you the guys info if you want.


----------



## copperheadmike (May 18, 2012)

Bought a 1436 G3 with trolling motor, 6hp Suzuki and a solid trailer for $800 the other day. Been pretty darn happy with it so far. Will need a bigger motor for what I want to do but it is working well for bowfishing so far!


----------

